# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bijwerking door zenuwblokkade?

## jokesk

Hallo,
Een poosje geleden is er onder in mijn rug en bij mijn heupbeen, om mijn ergste pijn in de rug en heup proberen weg te halen, in 2 behandelingen zenuwblokkades gedaan.
Nu merk ik dat ik geen orgasmes meer kan krijgen.
Zou dat door een zenuwblokkade kunnen????
Wie heeft daar wel eens iets over gehoord?
Of zou ik tegen de overgang gaan lopen en hoort dat er dan ook bij? (tot vorige maand was ik nog regelmatig ongesteld.)

Ik hoop dat iemand me misschien een antwoord kan geven.

Groetjes. j.sk

----------


## luna400

hoi joksk ik denk niet dat het door die zenuwblokkade komt hoor ,ik krijg al 10jaar die behandelingen in mijn rug en heb geen problemen daar mee .
ben je misschien te gespannen dat het niet lukt?

----------


## jokesk

> .
> ben je misschien te gespannen dat het niet lukt?


Hallo,
Dank je moeite heb genomen om me te beantwoorden.
Van gespannen is geen sprake.
Het was mijn man juist die het opviel dat het de laatste tijd niet lekker loopt.
Ik heb al vaker blokkades in nek en rug gehad en had toen geen bijwerkingen.
Nu heb ik een poosje geleden andere medicijnen gehad. Het staat niet bij de bijwerkingen maar zal er toch eens na vragen of het misschien toch van die medicijen kan komen omdat ik ook nog andere medicijnen er naast in neem.
Ondanks mijn 56 jaar heb ik nog geen overgangsverschijnselen. Ik zla aan de arts vragen of het toch een voorbode kan zijn.

Groetjes, Joke sk

----------


## luna400

hoi zou van de medicijnen kunnen komen ook .en de overgang ik ben ook 52 ,u bent 56 ja dan zou ik toch vragen of hij u hormonen wil laten controleren ,beste

----------


## jokesk

Hallo,
3 maanden geleden is er een onderzoek, door een test met mijn bloed, maar die gaf aan dat ik de bloedwaarden van een jonge vrouw hebt.
Leuk compliment maar ik zou toch graag willen weten wat er aan de hand is zoddat ik me daar naar kan schikken.
Zolang ik niet weet blijf ik altijd onrustig.
Weet ik wat er aan de hand is, dan kan ik er veel beter mee leven.
groetjes.

----------


## willemijn2

Hoi jokesk,

Misshien helpt het als je eens een verwendagje neemt voor jezelf. Lekkerlang in bad, naar de fysio voor een massage, en lekker even de dag voor jou alleen. Geen kinderen, werk of andere dingen om aan te denken. 

Het is wel wat regelwerk van te voren, maar dan heb je ook wat. En misschien, als je er zin in hebt, komt het goede gevoel wel weer boven. 
Piekeren kan natuurlijk ook een oorzaak zijn.

Hopelijk heb je snel weer het oude gevoel terug,
Willemien

----------


## sietske763

ik zou denken dat het door de medicijnen komt,
heb zelf bij bepaalde med dezelfde klacht wat niet in bijsluiter stond,
ging dan io met arts een ander gelijkwaardig middel slikken en de klacht was over

----------


## jokesk

Lieve allemaal,,

Dank je wel voor jullie antwoorden en tips.
Ik zal aan alle tips denken als ik bezig ben met het uitvoeren daarvan. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Vanmorgen zat ik aan de eventuele oorzaken te denken. Ik ben een echt weermens en de laatste tijd kun je niet bepaald zeggen dat het zomers weer is geweest.
Ergens bij ons op de zolder ligt al jaren een zonnebank die ik een keer van mijn moeder had gekregen maar niet meer heb gebruikt zodra ik hoorde dat zonnebanken niet goed voor je gezondheid zijn.
Nu denk ik dat zo nu het gebruik van een zonnebank toch niet echt slecht voor je kan zijn dus zal ik deze week het een keertje gaan gebruiken.  :Cool: 
Door de warmte zal ik me vast wel beter gaan voelen en zal het hopelijk ook daardoor met andere dingen beter zal gaan. 
Groetjes,
Joke sk

----------


## sietske763

een zonnebank heeft geen AD licht,
je kan wel vragen om nieuwe lampen met AD licht,
heb er toen wel een bedragje voor neer moeten tellen maar het doet wel deugd

----------


## luna400

> Lieve allemaal,,
> 
> Dank je wel voor jullie antwoorden en tips.
> Ik zal aan alle tips denken als ik bezig ben met het uitvoeren daarvan.
> Vanmorgen zat ik aan de eventuele oorzaken te denken. Ik ben een echt weermens en de laatste tijd kun je niet bepaald zeggen dat het zomers weer is geweest.
> Ergens bij ons op de zolder ligt al jaren een zonnebank die ik een keer van mijn moeder had gekregen maar niet meer heb gebruikt zodra ik hoorde dat zonnebanken niet goed voor je gezondheid zijn.
> Nu denk ik dat zo nu het gebruik van een zonnebank toch niet echt slecht voor je kan zijn dus zal ik deze week het een keertje gaan gebruiken. 
> Door de warmte zal ik me vast wel beter gaan voelen en zal het hopelijk ook daardoor met andere dingen beter zal gaan. 
> Groetjes,
> Joke sk


 hoi sorry lees nu reactie pas pc heb een hele week stil gestaan virus .ben je niet meer terug geweest ,is inderdaad leuk compliment maar daar heb je weinig aan ja .en de zonnebank goed idee hoor toch zeker in de winter ik doe het ook hoor ,en de ene zeg slecht voor je de ander zeg goed ,je moet doen waar je je goed bij voelt groetjes

----------

